# playmat for twins



## MummyIwanabe

Looking at buying a few things second hand and wondering if anyone has any advice on playmats big enough for twins?

I saw this one and it looks quite big, enough for 2 but I cant find any measurements https://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=132001&e=detail&selcat=rainforest&pid=40110#

the only twin ones I can see don't have the mobiles above which isn't as useful.

Any advice? :) thanks!


----------



## Laura2919

My MIL just got us a normal one. She got it from Smyths toystore and we used it for about 7 months and then the girls started to crawl off of it and then I gave it back to her to use for my nephew.


----------



## bek74

MummyIwanabe said:


> Looking at buying a few things second hand and wondering if anyone has any advice on playmats big enough for twins?
> 
> I saw this one and it looks quite big, enough for 2 but I cant find any measurements https://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=132001&e=detail&selcat=rainforest&pid=40110#
> 
> the only twin ones I can see don't have the mobiles above which isn't as useful.
> 
> Any advice? :) thanks!

Yep I have that exact mat... It isn't huge but they both fit. I put them at different angles.. Mine are 5mths corrected age now and still fit and grab the toys, they LOVE the lights and music... It has been perfect for us


----------



## bek74

I managed to find this pic quickly , I do have others but not the time to search files LOL

Great mat you will love it
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Laura2919

Mine was something similar to that but was yellow and red.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks!! That's really useful :) thanks for pic too! Always great to see visually! X


----------



## BeckyD

Did you buy it? Where from?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

not yet keeping an eye out on netmums which does local stuff its great!


----------



## baileybram

i have a brilliant playmat ( i dont have twins though but its huge) It is by a company called taft toys and there are a few different ones. I think it is called smart mat and i love big mat 

https://taftoys.com/view.php?itemid=10845

I cant recommend them highly enough i brought mine second hand off ebay!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I have this one, its huge and u can put the bars up or just keep it as a mat
https://taftoys.com/view.php?itemid=10945


----------



## MummyIwanabe

thanks ladies!


----------

